# new 180 gallon fahaka tank and the pic journal



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Starvin Marvin 180 gallon tank and the pic journal


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

am i suppose to see the fisH?

And glad you used taht name!!!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Starving Marvin the Invisible, he must sure be loving his tank.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

he is small LOL


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> Starving Marvin the Invisible, he must sure be loving his tank.


Well.. if he's starvin.. he must be long and thin =) look for long and thin in the tank!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Its like wheres waldo. I suck at that game too.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i think he does love it


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

here is my day light lighting planted 180 fahaka tank next will be some puffer pics


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Dood !!! tanks looking really really good!!!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks man i like to stare at the tank


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> thanks man i like to stare at the tank


thats what tanks are good for ..especially after  ..


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

very nice set up ... but yea i cant find the fishy fishy


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've stared at the picture for a few minute...

dun remember who said this before "i suck at finding waldo"...
x2 here! =(


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Johnny that is an awesome set up, grats, looking forward to more photos.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

if you look by i white rock . you kind of can see him


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!

Finally found him.. he blends in like a rock!


----------

